# Topwater Wallys



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone ever catch a walleye on a topwater before?I know it isn't normal or anything just wondering if someone has and on what lure they caught one on.I caught one on a small popper today.It was a 13 incher.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Caught a 24" eye last May on a fouled up #5 Shad Rap. Not a top water lure, but it was skippin across the top and that eye about ripped the rod out of my hand.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

In the fall when the frogs are moving to the larger lakes. At night, jointed rapala or just about anything that floats. Hang on!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I caught one or 2 small ones below a dam by my mom and dads house. I was using a floating rapala. I think they would get trapped below that damn with nothing eat and they would go for just about anything.

I would guess this is not a frequent occourance either I caught a bullhead on topwater stuff below that same dam.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Was fishing a below a small dam with a crank. The crank was sitting in one spot on the surface wiggleing back and forth. I nabbed 2 eyes doing that...one being a 24". I then switched to a deep diver doing the samething but it dove a few inches more...we limited that night (2 of us).

Its not unhurd of for eyes to hit top waters...its just like how often do you catch eyes with a spoon...not often. The fact they use the bottom most of the time means that if they are shallow and feeding you could catch them on almost anything. It is funny though having a eye come out of the water after it hit that crank I was using. :beer:


----------



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

Fishing at night on smaller lakes I catch them occaisionaly on long A bombers cranking them real slow over the surface


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Do I see a pattern developing hear,floating minnow baits twitched along the surface at night =walleyes.

I wonder if In-Fisherman knows about this?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, I've seen articles in Walleye Insider about topwater walleyes at night.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Up here in mid June early July when the Hex hatch (giant mayflies) is ongoing, it's not uncommon to take pretty nice walleye with that dry fly at night.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Last nite while cleaning walleyes, I cleaned one that had a grasshopper in its belly. Next time I go back I'm going to try one on a small hook.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

I have never caught a walleye on a top water lure but honestly I have never tried. It sure would be fun to watch one come and smack the lure though!!!!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've been throwing the Sizemic frogs and Zoom Horney toads on Devils a little bit this summer. Rig them weedless and weightless on a big bass hook. So far I've only caught white bass on it, but the few frogs I've seen on shore the last couple weeks are just now the size of the plastic bait I'm using. I have no doubt it will work, just need to get into the right place/right time situation.

:strapped:


----------

